# Books for Sale - Cooking Crafts Homesteading More 11/30



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

[FONT=&quot]Here is a new list of books I have available. I can give a discount if you buy a bunch! Let me know if you would like me to post pictures of any books. I can accept MO, PayPal, well hidden cash or check but would have to wait 10 days after deposit before I could ship. These prices do not include shipping. Media mail shipping is based on weight. Let me know what you are interested in and I can give you a shipping cost.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]GARDENING & HOMESTEADING[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]*â*Square Foot Gardening[/FONT][FONT=&quot]â by Mel Batholomew, softcover, 1981, 347 pages, VG $7[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âPests of the Garden and Small Farm â A Growerâs Guide to Using Less Pesticideâ by Mary Louise Flint, 1998, 276 pages, former library book, good condition, $6

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âGrow Your Own Chinese Vegetablesâ by Geri Harrington, Garden Way Book, softcover, 1984, 268 pages, very good condition $5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âSuccessful Gardening with Limited Waterâ by Margaret Tipton Wheatly, softcover, 1978, 128 pages, former library book $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âLumber Form Local Woodlotsâ Cooperative Extension book, softcover, 1988, 43 pages, former library book, good condition, woodlot resources, harvesting timber, sawing logs into lumber, seasoning lumber $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âTimber Management for Small Woodlotsâ Cooperative Extension book, softcover, 1994, 56 pages, former library book, good condition, includes estimating standing timber, woodlot management practices, and harvest and sale of timber $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*âBeef â Slaughtering, Cutting, Preserving, and Cooking on the Farmâ USDA publication, softcover, 1977, 68 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]HOMEMAKING[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]âOddball[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Ointments, Powerful Potions & Fabulous Folk Remediesâ by Jerry Baker, hardcover, 2002, 470 pages, VG $6 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âMary Ellenâs 1,000 New Helpful Tipsâ by Mary Ellen Pinkham, spiral bound, 1983, 153 pages, very good condition, $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âThe Tightwad Gazetteâ by Amy Dacyczyn, softcover, 1992, 307 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âThe Tightwad Gazette IIâ 1995, 293 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âThe Tightwad Gazette IIIâ 1996, 272 pages, VG $3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]All three for $8[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Complete Tightwad Gazetteâ by Amy Dacyczyn, hardcover, 1998, 959 pages, like new, $10[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]CRAFTS[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]âNatural Soapmakingâ by Marie Browning, softcover, 1999, 128 pages, former library book, good condition, $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Complete Book of Quiltingâ by Gianna Valli Berti, softcover, 2004, 448 pages, VG $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Patchwork Pattern Bookâ by Carter Houck, softcover, 1981, 103 pages, VG $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âBetter Homes and Gardens American Patchwork & Quiltingâ hardcover, 1985, 320 pages, good to VG $5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âAn Introduction to Twenty-One Traditional Yankee Home Craftsâ by Barbara Radcliffe Rogers, softcover, 1979, 141 pages, good condition, $5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âThe Woodturnerâs Workbookâ by Ray Key, hardcover, 1992, 112 pages, former library book VG, $5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âKnit Knacksâ by Pat Trexler, hardcover, 1975, 96 pages, VG $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âVogue Knittingâ hardcover with DJ, 1989, 280 pages, VG with wear to DJ, $5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]FICTION & NON-FICTION[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
âWorld Made by Handâ by James Howard Kunstler, fiction, softcover, 2008, 317 pages, like new, $6

âWoodswomanâ by Anne Bastille, true story, softcover, 1976, 277 pages, good to very good condition, inscription inside cover, true Adirondack homesteading story $5

*BUILDING HOMES AND OUTBUILDINGS*

*âThe Timber Frame House â Design, Construction, Finishingâ by Tedd Benson, softcover, 1990, 225 pages, VG $3

*âBuild Your Own Shed Manualâ U-Can-Do series, softcover,1998, 44 pages, VG $3

*âDo-It-Yourself Housebuilding â The Complete Handbookâ by George Nash, softcover, 1997, 704 pages, VG $4

*ALTERNATIVE ENERGY*

*âThe Mother Earth News Handbook of Homemade Powerâ softcover, 1974, 374 pages, good, includes info on wood, water, wind, solar, and methane $4

*âApproaching Free Energyâ by editorâs of Rodaleâs New Shelter, softcover, 1982, 116 pages, VG, includes info on passive solar energy and some on underground building $3

*âEnergy-Saving Projects for the Homeâ from Ortho Books, softcover, 1980, 112 pages, VG, includes info on solar energy and wood heat $3

*âSurvival Scrapbook #3 Energyâ by Stefan A. Szczelkun, softcover, 1974, VG ex-library book, info on making solar, wind, tidal, bio-gas, and animal power $3

*FARM ANIMALS*

*âRaising Sheep the Modern Wayâ by Paula Simmons, softcover, 1979, 234 pages, good condition, ex library book, heavy sun fading on cover, starting to separate at center $3

*âA Guide to Raising Llamasâ by Gale Birutta, A Storey Animal Handbook, softcover, 1997, 327 pages, VG $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âRaising Rabbitsâ by Ann Kanable, softcover, 1977, 191 pages, VG, $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe New Rabbit Handbookâ by Lucia Vriends-Parent, softcover, 1989, 133 pages, $4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*COOKBOOKS*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âUncle Johnâs Original Bread Bookâ by John Rahn Brade, softcover, 1971, 176 pages, good condition, $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âMike Royâs Crock Cookeryâ by Mike Roy, softcover, 1975, 118 pages, good condition, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âHomemade Breadâ by the Food Editors of Farm Journal, softcover, 1977, 249 pages, good condition, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âCrockery Cookeryâ by Mabel Hoffman, softcover, 1976, 288 pages, good condition, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âMenâs Guide to Bread Machine Bakingâ by Jeffrey Gerlach, softcover, 1997, 191 pages, VG, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âSourdough Jackâs Cookery and Other Thingsâ by Jack Mabee, spiral bound, 1971, 92 pages, good condition $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âFix-It and Forget-It Cookbook â Feasting with Your Slow Cookerâ by Ranck & Pellman Good, softcover, 2001, 283 pages, VG $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âBetter Homes and Gardens Crockery Cooker Cook Bookâ hardcover, 1976, 96 pages, VG, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âMake-A-Mix Cookeryâ by Eliason, Harward, & Westover, softcover, 1978, 176, acceptable to good, moisture stains to bottom corner, $4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âA Comfrey Cookbookâ by Phil Peters, spiral bound, 1978, 149 pages, acceptable condition $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Century Cook Bookâ by Mary Ronald, hardcover, 1900, 588 pages, acceptable condition, loose pages, cover taped on $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âGranddaughterâs Inglenook Cookbookâ published by the Brethern Press, hardcover, 1973, 320 pages, VG $5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]âThe Little House Cookbookâ by Barbara M. Walker, softcover, 1991, 240 pages, VG 45[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*âExtending the Tableâ by Joetta Handrich Schlabach, Recipes and Stories in the spirit of More-With-Less, spiral bound, 1991, 336 pages, VG $6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

*âHome Sausage Making â Healthy Low-Salt, Low Fat Recipesâ by Charles Reavis, softcover, 1988, 168 pages, VG $3

*âBetter Homes and Gardens Homemade Bread Cook Bookâ hardcover, 1973, 96 pages, good to VG $3

*âSunset Breads Step-By-Step Techniques â Basic Breads, Croissants, Sourdough, Whole-grainâ softcover, 1984, 128 pages, VG $3

*âWhole Grains â Grow, Harvest & Cook Your Ownâ by Sara Pitzer, A Garden Way Book, softcover, 1981, 169 pages, good to very good condition $3[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*âCooking with Dried Beansâ by Sara Pitzer, Storey/Garden Way Publication, softcover, 1982, 32 pages, VG, $2

[/FONT]


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

"Square Foot Gardening" and "Grow Your Own Chinese Vegetables" have been spoken for.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

"Woodswoman" "Raising Rabbits" "Cooking with Dried Beans" "The New Rabbit Handbook" "Beef ..." and "Whole Grains" have been spoken for. 

If you see something you'd like, make me an offer!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would like the Tightwad books and the Little house Cookbook- and the dried bean cookbook if that falls thru...

is the Little house cookbook 4 or 5 dollars or 45?


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Becka03 - sent you a PM. That 4 should have been a $.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Got it- sent you one back


----------



## va_homer (Dec 19, 2014)

PM sent!


----------

